# Is Coffee/Diet Drinks preventing me getting into ketosis



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

As the title says, currently running a CKD which consists of:

3 Eggs

50g Sausage

25g protein

50g double cream

100g Meat/fish

Veg/olive oil based dressing

50g cheese

100g Meat/fish

Veg/olive oil based dressing

25g protein

Works out around 2000cals a day, 142g protein and 137g fat. I have been running this for 2 weeks now and feel like i've put weight on. Have about 3 cups of coffee and around 3-4 cans of coke zero, to hit my sweet tooth. Unsure what else it could be, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

coffee should be ok if you don't put sugar in it... i doubt coke zero is helping so i'd stay away from it..your sweet tooth will have to do without


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I drank diet coke on my keto diet. The best thing to do is to get a Ketosis testing kit from the chemist and pee on it! It will then tell you if your in ketosis. :thumb:


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

hungryshark said:


> coffee should be ok if you don't put sugar in it... i doubt coke zero is helping so i'd stay away from it..your sweet tooth will have to do without


Noooooooooooooooooo :laugh:, guess i'll struggle through to the carb-ups then. Shouldn't really be a problem, just didn't think it could really prevent me from entering ketosis. Should have took note from Allistair who had the same problem with pepsi max, live and learn.....live and learn


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

adonis said:


> I drank diet coke on my keto diet. The best thing to do is to get a Ketosis testing kit from the chemist and pee on it! It will then tell you if your in ketosis. :thumb:


Was thinking about doing that, but i've heard a couple of people say there pointless, i'll start off with removing diet coke and coffee from diet, if no difference then the keto kit will be purchased


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

Not really a fan of v low carb diets but I am a girl who def needs her carbs!

Anyway, why do you doubt that you are in ketosis? Is it because you are not losing weight? Or have you actually tested using keto sticks to see whether you are in ketosis?

If you are not losing weight, remember that you may still be losing fat so use body measurements to give you a more reliable indication of fat loss.

You can buy keto sticks from most pharmacies, which will tell you whether or not your body is in ketosis.

Everyone is different and some people function much better on low carb diets than others and some people are more sensitive to being knocked out of ketosis by sweetners than others.

If you feel the diet is not working for you, you could try upping your carbs slightly and lowering your fat intake to see whether that works better for you.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Also when i swapped being on a keto diet to a carb cycle diet i got way more shredded for my show! and kept alot more lean tissue


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

I believe stimulants can kick you out of ketosis. That is something I have only recently heard. I have done the diet many times whilst having 5 cups of coffee a day and was fine. This time I have dropped the coffee so time will tell if I notice much difference.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Being doing a lot of reading up on this as I too am following a keto diet.

I drank lots of black coffee and pepsi max BUT didn't loose no weight for 3wks, I also carry alot of fat around my middle which can indicate your insulin resistent.

Since limited the coffee to 1 in the morning and no pepsi, weight has started to move!

I found this on keto diet.



> *Does caffeine affect ketosis?*
> 
> This is questionable. There ARE a few studies that suggest caffeine may cause blood sugar to rise, with consequent effect on insulin ... The studies involve consuming 50 gm glucose orally, followed by a dose of caffeine. This is quite different from a low carber, who is consuming only 20 gm carbs, in the form of high-fiber vegetables, spread throughout the day. Many low carbers continue to enjoy caffeine-containing beverages with no serious impact on their weight-loss efforts. However, there are some sensitive individuals ... and persons who are extremely insulin resistant may need to restrict or even eliminate all caffeine. If you have been losing successfully then find your weight loss stalled for a month or two, and you are following your program to the letter, you might consider stopping all caffeine for a while, to see if that will get things started again.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

fitnessfreak said:


> Not really a fan of v low carb diets but I am a girl who def needs her carbs!
> 
> Anyway, why do you doubt that you are in ketosis? Is it because you are not losing weight? Or have you actually tested using keto sticks to see whether you are in ketosis?
> 
> ...


I've done a carb cycling diet for the last 4 months with great results; it's just getting the bf down now, the reason for the CKD. I just feel more heavier since I started this diet, haven't weighed myself but I can just feel it...if you get where i'm coming from :laugh:



Linny said:


> Being doing a lot of reading up on this as I too am following a keto diet.
> 
> I drank lots of black coffee and pepsi max BUT didn't loose no weight for 3wks, I also carry alot of fat around my middle which can indicate your insulin resistent.
> 
> ...


Think i'm going to follow your line of thining linny, i'll have one cup of coffee with a bit of cream in the morning, then nothing else through the day except water and see where that leads me.

It doesn't really bother me not having carbs, so waiting for a weekend carb load will be no big issue


----------

